# ERROR Message in Symantec Security Check & Google/Search



## Nariman (Sep 19, 2004)

Until a few days back I could avail of Symantec Security Check & Google/Search without any error messages.
Since the last two days whenever I access Symantec>security Check>Virus Detection>Start I get a message "UNABLE TO RUN VIRUS DETECTION'.
Under IE>Tools>Internet Option>Security Tab>Internet Zone>Custom Level> ActiveX Control Section under Download signed ActiveX controls have selected PROMPT.
Under Run ActiveX controls have selected ENABLE.
Under Download Script ActiveX controls marked safe for scripting have selected ENABLE.
Still I get the same message.

Similarly in Google/Search "msg118.dll" I get message ERROR. Requested URL could not be retrieved.
While trying to retrieve the URL *www.google.com/Search the following error was encountered : ACCESS DENIED.
Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed this time.

Both NOD32 and Housecall.trendmicro report NO Virus.

Some malware has disturbed my settings.

I REQUEST ALL YOU EXPERIENCED BLOGGERS TO HELP ME TO RESOLVE THIS 
PROBLEM.
Nariman


----------



## sailendra (Sep 19, 2004)

Run Hijackthis and post a log here. Before that clear the internet explorer cache and delete all offline files. You can do that by choosing Tools->Internet  Options and click on Delete Files button. Make sure "Delete all offline content" is checked. Click OK.
 Also open your "Windows\Downloaded Program Files" folder and look for any suspicious objects that are installed there. Right click and remove those which u can identify.
  Get Ad-aware SE from www.lavasoft.de and run a thorough scan of your system after updating the definitions. Also, run SpyBot S&D to get rid of any malware.


----------



## Nariman (Sep 20, 2004)

hi sailendra.
Have done every thing u suggested, including Adaware SE but the problem NOT solved.
I awit further guidance
Nariman Tukina


----------



## SouvikSinha (Sep 20, 2004)

Nariman,
Are you trying to access those websites from home or from a LAN through a proxy server or firewall? Also please let me know the Operating System, which you are using.


----------



## sailendra (Sep 21, 2004)

Nariman said:
			
		

> hi sailendra.
> Have done every thing u suggested, including Adaware SE but the problem NOT solved.
> I awit further guidance
> Nariman Tukina


Nariman,
  The error you get about Google search is because of Adware called Look2Me installed on your computer. Look up this page for Removal Instructions. 
 
*www.2-spyware.com/remove-look2me.html



> Type: Adware
> remove Look2Me removal instructions.
> Full Name: Look2Me
> 
> ...


----------

